
Internet or Splinternet? The Consequences of European Tech Sovereignty - JPLeRouzic
https://www.csis.org/analysis/internet-or-splinternet-consequences-european-tech-sovereignty
======
JPLeRouzic
Thierry Breton the commissioner for internal market, reiterated its statement
in French today in "Les échos", a good French economic newspaper: _In
addition, we are finalizing a new cyber security strategy - a “European cyber
shield”_

The title itself is "the end of naivety"

[https://www.lesechos.fr/idees-debats/cercle/la-fin-de-la-
nai...](https://www.lesechos.fr/idees-debats/cercle/la-fin-de-la-
naivete-1229485)

(sorry in French only, either Google or Bing are unable to translate this Web
page, probably due to some nasty Javascript on the "Les échos" website)

